# 07 Rav4 - What brand tyres should buy?



## NHG (10 Nov 2008)

My 07 Rav4 D4D which has 37000 Klm on the clock needs a new set of tyres, the original tyres that came on it are Geoland G91 Yokohama 225/65R 17 101H (also says made in Japan).

I would like to put good decent setof tyres on it as I always feel that we depend on the tyres (amongst other things) to save our lives.  Before I start ringing looking for prices, what brand should I be asking for.

Thank you.


----------



## mathepac (10 Nov 2008)

Yokohama Geoland AR G91, 225/65 R17 101H, made in Japan, some of the best tyres made for this class of vehicle, a general purpose all-road tyre.


----------



## NHG (10 Nov 2008)

Can I get them here in Ireland, presumed that I would have to go for bridgestone, goodyear etc. I would prefer to replace with original tyres as my spare would also match, it has never been used. 

Would (went out and read display) 35878klm be ok milage for those tyres? It has only been off road 3 or 4 times a year, pulls a trailer about the same, but will be pulling one at least twice a month from now on.

Thank you

Just got a price Yokohama's €210 each + €50 to track and Goodyear €175 each + €50 to track, waiting for toyota to come back to me.

Update:
Toyota have just come back and recommended a set of Continental's at €650 fitted and tracked.


----------



## mathepac (10 Nov 2008)

NHG said:


> Can I get them here in Ireland, presumed that I would have to go for bridgestone, goodyear etc. I would prefer to replace with original tyres as my spare would also match, it has never been used.
> ...


You've answered the first part of the question yourself.

If you have one good Yokohama, buy three new ones and use the best of the old ones as a spare, once it's legal; that's €630 + balancing.


NHG said:


> ...
> Would (went out and read display) 35878klm be ok milage for those tyres? It has only been off road 3 or 4 times a year, pulls a trailer about the same, but will be pulling one at least twice a month from now on...


I'm not sure what you're question means.

If you mean is a shade over 22,000 miles good before the tyres need replacing, then my answer is no, I'd regard that as on the low side; I'd have expected more like 35,000 miles, but I don't know -

How the car is driven
What loads it carries
What the roads are like (tarmac, potholes, roadworks, gravel, etc.)
If the tyre pressures are checked and corrected regularly
If the wheels are rotated
If the tracking and alignment is adjusted (sounds like it needs to be done now anyway)



NHG said:


> ... Just got a price Yokohama's €210 each + €50 to track and Goodyear €175 each + €50 to track, waiting for toyota to come back to me.
> 
> Update:
> Toyota have just come back and recommended a set of Continental's at €650 fitted and tracked.


Why are you buying tyres from a car dealership? Get prices from tyre specialists as you are paying two margins here.

Better yet, go North and get really good deals on tyres there.

I forgot to mention when buying tyres make sure all the tyres are made in Japan - they are the best. (Yokohama, Toyo, Bridgestone, etc)


----------



## NHG (10 Nov 2008)

Thanks for your reply Mathspac, firstly the toyota main dealer is cheaper than the main tyre specialists in Kilkenny.  

Yokohama have'nt given great mileage for good main road driving.  Tyres were not switched - did'nt know that they should have been as the wear is very even on the four tyres, I only thought if the front was wearing faster that you switched them to the back.

Others are telling me not to put yokohama's back on to put, to put something that will give me better mileage.

Good point - never thought of puting the spare on and buying 3 new tyres.  Thats why I came here for advise.

Thank you.


----------



## mathepac (10 Nov 2008)

Better mileage *may* mean a harder compound, which means less grip  *and* more road noise. You pays your money and you takes your chances.

Not all tyre specialists have agencies for all brands, so you'll need to ring around and ask what agencies they have in order to compare prices.

I made a mistake in my previous post. I believe the correct tyre is Yokohama Geolandar G91A, 225/65 R17 101H,  Yokohama Part Number 93208 (RAV4 Base LE, Sport, 2006 / 2008)

Like most commonly available tyres these are a compromise between on- and off-road and between summer and winter (light snow and frost) use.

If you will be towing big caravans or double horseboxes, you might want to consider a light truck tyre (commercial vehicle tyre) for durability, but they'll be a bit noisier on the road.


----------



## Ancutza (10 Nov 2008)

All i can contribute is to tell you to stay away from Goodyear Wranglers.  I've clocked-up 27,000km on a Nissan Pathfinder and have had two punctures due to the tires picking-up sharp stones and failing to clear themselves.  The stones just get pounded into the rubber until the tire fails.

I've had much better experience with BF Goodrich tyres.


----------



## NHG (11 Nov 2008)

Won't be pulling anything heavy just an 8 x 5 tipper trailer with garden debris etc.  Average aprox 1800 klm per month.  50/50 rural/urban driving and a little bit of driving onto building sites.

Thanks for the info about the goodyear as I was being pushed with them.

The idea of 3 yokohama sounds good and put the spare on as it has never used.


----------

